
Stone-Age Programming and the Death Of The IDE - bootload
http://www.bitwisemag.com/2/Stone-Age-Programming-and-the
======
SwellJoe
1\. Construct straw man built from edlin

2\. Call it modern vim/emacs+bash and knock it down in a blog post

3\. Profit!

With apologies to all recovering Slashdotters.

